# Needing words on pens



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking to see who or if anyone knows of a place that does lasering on pens. Have a customer wanting some words on their pens. 
Thanks
Txkngfish

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have all mine sent out for the work but a few use a lady in Pasadena. Do a search in here and she should come up


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I use Stan at http://www.engravingcave.com/

there's a trophy shop in Deer Park that Tortuga uses


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Phyllis in Deer Park at www.deerparklaser.com Picked two up from her today.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://deerparklaser.com/category_6/Pen-Engraving.htm

Here is some of Phyllis' work. Very reasonable..and she will even do it while you wait on weekday evenings....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

does she have a rotary axis attachment for the machine?

the reason I use Stan - he has the rotary, so he can do graphics that wrap around the pen in addition to just a line of text...he's also a pen turner, so he knows better how to handle our turned pens than a regular guy.

with the price of gas - it's expensive to drive anywhere just for engraving, so I'd rather just pay shipping each way. probably works out cheaper than gas. LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> does she have a rotary axis attachment for the machine?
> 
> the reason I use Stan - he has the rotary, so he can do graphics that wrap around the pen in addition to just a line of text...he's also a pen turner, so he knows better how to handle our turned pens than a regular guy.
> 
> with the price of gas - it's expensive to drive anywhere just for engraving, so I'd rather just pay shipping each way. probably works out cheaper than gas. LOL


Not sure what equipment she uses, Shawn. The pens (antler) and the pistol grips sure weren't flat... Haute Pursuit/Blake was my road man..LOL


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks all. Is it best to have it done before finishinig or turned down close to the final stage.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

other than assembly of components - you should completely finish the pen.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if your planning on using color fill, then just get it ready but no finish


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

interesting...Stan says to complete the pen, including finish - even if using color fill. That way the finish of the pen protects the wood from the color fill, and the excess fill can be easily wiped off. 

interesting thing about color fill - it's just acrylic paint.

on my large order last year - I did the color fill (rather than paying Stan to do it) on about half the order because the laser didn't stand out very well on the stabilized woods.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

On the antler pens and pistol grips..Phyllis advised against and didn't use color fill. They seemed to me to come out OK...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yep - it depends on the wood. 

on the big order, I had cherry, mesquite, stabilized pecan, stabilized oak burl, osage orange and walnut.

when you laser engrave the stabilized woods - the laser does not burn the wood and leave the dark finish like it did on your pistol grip. It left a nice clean engraved finish, exactly the same color as the rest of the wood - so it had to be color filled so the logo would stand out.

I'm pretty sure the walnut also did not burn well, so I color filled it so it would stand out.

I've had one antler pen laser engraved, and it did not need the fill.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

depends on who is doing the work and what they use....

some use paint type but many others use a wax like substance....remember having bowling balls and they would rub the stick over the engraving to fill in the letters...ones I have done when I get the items back, I wipe them down some more then put on a finish...otherwise it will smear and that's not good


I could see paint bleeding into the wood or even antler sucking it up

guess the rule should be to ask the person doing the work


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> depends on who is doing the work and what they use....
> 
> some use paint type but many others use a wax like substance....remember having bowling balls and they would rub the stick over the engraving to fill in the letters...ones I have done when I get the items back, I wipe them down some more then put on a finish...otherwise it will smear and that's not good
> 
> ...


true.

what is the other stuff you mentioned?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> does she have a rotary axis attachment for the machine?


No Phyllis does not have the rotary axis and just does flat work engraving in her epilog laser.

I've got some pens and game calls that need engraving around the axis like that and have shipped them to Ron Gould from THO Call Forums to have done


----------

